# Lawnmower preferences



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

So, I inherited my late father's lawnmower this spring and was looking forward to finally having a self-propelled mower. I took it in for service and was told it would be several hundred dollars to fix it, as the blade is shot and the crankshaft is bent. It's a 12-year old Lawnboy. 

The other bad news I received is that Lawnboys are no longer made. My own non self-propelled mower is a 22-year old Lawnboy that still runs fine. I always figured I would only buy a Lawnboy due to how long they have always lasted in my family. 

So, I am wondering if anyone has any recomendations for what brand of self-propelled push mower I should buy. Even though my mower still works, I now have it in my head to get a self-propelled. After 22 years I figure I got my money's worth out of my mower.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a Honda HRZ self-propelled, works great
I bought it off craigslist for almost 1/2 price brand new
Mulching & has the front caster wheels for easier turning


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

I just got a Honda HRX and used it for the first time this week. It has a mulching blade and a handle to allow for full mulch, full bag, or various levels of both. So far so good and I have heard nothing but good reviews on Honda self propelled push mowers
J


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

First off...pretty much nothing made today will last 22 years....it is indeed true that they do not make them like they used to!! That being said...

I bought a Toro consumer grade in 2008...the design is awesome and realiability horrendous....It's pretty much literally been back in the shop for warranty repairs more than it's been with me. Thank good ness for the 2 year warranty...Toro has lost a fortune on my mower. Lot of carburetor problems and its in the shop 3 weeks tomorrow to get the drive mechanism repaired. I've also tried a Troy Bilt self propelled and that was total junk.

Were i to be in the market for one now...I'd likely get a Honda....or I might consider another Toro but irrespective of brand it FOR SURE would be a commercial grade bought from a dealer...figuring to spend between $500 and $700. I'm not aware of ANY mowers at the big box stores that are any good...possibly excepting Hondas. Good luck.


----------



## ttech (Sep 18, 2008)

Lawn Boy's are still made, but they now have Brigg's and Stratton Engines. If you look at the FAQs for lawnmowers on their site the Parts are available from "your nearest Toro Authorized Service Dealer"


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

I really like my Toro, it does however have the honda engine on it, so it should last!


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I've had the Toro personal pace with solid aluminum deck and Briggs engine for a number of years. It's been good to me.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

From here
http://www.mowersdirect.com/style/s...price&gclid=CJCexre9uaECFWV75Qod8V7a_w&page=2

The price range is $300 to $3500 with half costing between $390 & $650.

You want 22"?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought a Yardman 6.5 HP SP from Wal Mart and have had about 4 years of service from it. The first thing I noticed is that even though it is self-propelled in the forward direction it has some drag in reverse which somewhat offsets the benefit from the SP feature. The clutch has been failing since last summer and I am not sure if it can be fixed. I must tak it into a shop and see about that. I am considering going back to the push mower- one less thing to go wrong plus I am not fighting it in reverse.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Reference my prior post above....Got my Toro Personal Pace Recycler back from the shop today. Bought it new in Aug 2008 and just had a whole new "transmission" put in ...on warrranty thankfully. Spoke to the guy at the shop....He said it's wroth stepping up to the Super Recycler version for a number of reasons......not the least of which is full 5 year warranty...and a mower is one product where you will very likely need that warranty....also said the Personal Pace works great on flat properties....which just don't exist in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

i have the Husqvarna 7021rb it has a honda motor. single lever height adjustment (very quick and handy i might add) and a blade clutch(also a very cool feature, hard to find to many that have this) for $429. love it


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

The first thing I would do is to get a second opinion concerning the crankshaft:yes:
If nothing else, buy a blade, install it and see if there is a problem.
Lot cheaper then buying a new mower.:thumbsup:


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

i agree with asking on the crankshaft, that's a very odd part of the motor to bend. where it's bent is also a question. if you can find the specs to the engine you should be able to measure run out with a caliper and dial indicator. 

lawn mower wise

$200 - craftsman
$400 john deer

over that i'm getting a tractor  

i really don't think you can go wrong with any of the good ones though, husky, honda etc


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

I too am looking for a good mower... Grew up with Yardman but have recently realized the 'tank'-like weight of our second one. Recently got mother a Troy-bilt with Honda engine...Effortless.

I am really tall and my lower back kills after using mine...

Any ideas on a good one for the giant-class male???


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

Another thing: I'd vote for rear wheel drive.


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

See if you can find a propane mower rather than a gas one, if you're in the market for a new mower. There are several manufacturers that offer them now.

The mowers might be a little more expensive for propane, but it'll save you cash in the long run. Those camping stove propane cylinders are less than 3 bucks each, and give you more runtime than 3 bucks worth of gasoline. Plus, you'll never have fouled plugs and you don't have to change the oil as often. You'll never have a gummed up carburetor, and the engine will last longer.

Good luck!
Homer


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought we are talking about push mowers---I didn't know there was a manufacturer for propane push mowers:huh: Where can I find one?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

homerb said:


> Those camping stove propane cylinders are less than 3 bucks each, and give you more runtime than 3 bucks worth of gasoline.


Propane and gasoline are about equal in energy content, per pound
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_of_combustion
Gasoline density is 6# per gallon; dunno' about propane.


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> Propane and gasoline are about equal in energy content, per pound
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_of_combustion
> Gasoline density is 6# per gallon; dunno' about propane.


Correct. Actually, propane has slightly less "energy content". 

But, the price of propane is less than gasoline, enough to make up for the lack of energy content. 

When you look at "dollars per hour", you're spending less with propane. Especially when you buy in bulk. (There's no bulk discount with gas). 

You can buy a 9 pack of 14 oz propane bottles at, say, costco, for 12 bucks. You can get about 3 hours of runtime from each bottle, so you're getting 27 hours of runtime for 12 bucks. *That's about $0.44 cents per hour to operate with propane. *

The average run of the mill 5 hp mower uses about .45 gallons of gas per hour. A gallon of regular unleaded costs about $2.65 in my area. *Using gas costs about $1.19 an hour to operate.* ($2.65 x .45 gallons per hour) 

So, there you have it. Of course, those figures will vary depending on gas prices, the type of mower you buy, whether or not you buy propane in bulk, but it's still cheap to buy individual bottles. Etc. etc. 

Also keep in mind that you're not going to spill any propane when you fill the tank (all those splashes add up), and propane never goes bad like gasoline does. Nevertheless, no matter how you look at it, you'll be saving money in the long run with propane. Plus, you'll be polluting the environment a little bit less. 

Homer


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

Anything Honda and you can't go wrong.


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

teamo said:


> Anything Honda and you can't go wrong.


Agreed. 

Honda makes really nice, high quality lawn equipment. 

Ever seen that GM commercial, comparing the Honda Accord to the Chevy Malibu? 

Howie Long says "Honda has one thing we just can't compete with", and then they show a lawnmower! haha


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for all of the comments. The one comment that I zoomed in on is that Lawnboys are still made. I bought one at Home Depot and have been happy with it so far. If a brand has worked out for me in the past, I stay loyal to it, and Lawnboys have always done well in my family. I agree, however, that unfortunately, no mower I buy today is going to last me another 22 years.


----------



## TomSDIY (Jun 13, 2010)

Honda. Had mine 15 years, starts every time


----------

